# 300 Weatherby



## dfurlano (Feb 5, 2006)

First attempt at a bullet pen.  Saw jogregmon and thought I would try his style but I wanted the wood and casing the same height.  Something I thought initially was not that hard but this was.  Also the 300 Weatherby's are such large cartridges I needed to made the connection of the top and bottom more rigid.

Thanks to jogregmon for the inspiration to try this.


----------



## HeatherA (Feb 5, 2006)

That is really nice!  Are there any tutorials on making these type of pens?  I never really cared for them until I saw the ones by jogremon and now this one.  I have a friend that collects guns that would love one but I have no idea where to start.

Heather


----------



## dfurlano (Feb 5, 2006)

Below are the basics of what I did.... although I had many a side trip.

I stated with a 2018 arrow that was suggested in an earlier thread by bonsaibill (thanks).  Drill the back of the casing out and tap it trought to the front of the casing.





I then gaged where I wanted the internal components.





This is where the fun started.  I wanted the top a mix of wood and casing but I wanted everything the same height.  So I cut the casing and the wood to the same angle.  But before cutting the angle in the wood I drilled holes the same diameter as the inside of the casings.





The end that connects into the lower barrel needs a hole for the tube that twists the mechanism.  The top casing is solid.  You can see I cut the end of the casing off and milled a small recess for the clip.





Another photo of the top assembly.





Here is the very top I drilled out the center because I thought a plug would look good.





Here are all the parts ready for assembly... or I thought.  The angled casings took a long time to fit so the angle and wood height was acceptable.





This is a shot of the two halves after assembly.  The tube in the top goes inside the arrow tube and over the twist mechanism in the lower half. The arrow tube in the lower half fits between the casing and the upper twist tube in the upper.  Together the pen is very solid.  But if the arrow fits to tightly in the upper half it make turning the pen too hard.  So you have to fit the tubes and the casing holes to have a solid feel but not to tight a fit.





Any comments or suggestions are welcome.


----------



## alamocdc (Feb 5, 2006)

Looks nice, Dan. That's really out there for a first.


----------



## arjudy (Feb 5, 2006)

Very well done![][][]


----------



## MDWine (Feb 6, 2006)

Thanks for taking the time to shoot the pics and sharing them.
It's a great looking pen!


----------



## Radman (Feb 6, 2006)

I like it a lot.  Thanks for the tutorial too!
Radman[8D]


----------



## Ron Mc (Feb 6, 2006)

Dan,
Fantastic pen. What wood did you use?


----------



## jogregmon (Feb 6, 2006)

Really nice!  Thank you for the credit.  Just when I thought got the bullet pen bug out of me, you go and tweak the idea enough to make me want to go play with it some more[].


----------



## Doghouse (Feb 6, 2006)

I don't often comment about peoples work, but this is fantastic, and very creative!  You really spent a lot of time thinking this one out.  Congrats on some excellent work!


----------



## Old Griz (Feb 6, 2006)

Now that is the classiest cartridge pen I have ever seen... absolutely fantastic... and I do not generally like that style of pen... you really did that proud... 

The only comment I would make and it is without having the pen in my hand, but knowing the size of that cartridge, it has to be one BIG pen.  I wonder how it feels and balances in the hand... 
I would love to see you do the same thing with a 30-06, which I feel would be a nicer balance.


----------



## pete00 (Feb 6, 2006)

BANG ....bullseye!!!!!


btw..thanks for the lesson...


----------



## Randy_ (Feb 6, 2006)

Nice work, Dan.  Two things for you to think about.  I can't tell exactly what the finial plug is made from. I bet it would look real nice if it were the same wood as the body of the pen.  Have you considered rotating one of the angled cuts 180Â° so that they are parallel rather than at an angle to each other??  Normally, I am not a fan of cartridge pens; but this looks like one of the better ones.


----------



## bonsaibill (Feb 6, 2006)

Wow!!  Man I give you one little hint and you make that!  That doesn't seem fair somehow.  Love the pen!


----------



## dfurlano (Feb 6, 2006)

Thanks for the comments.

The wood is stabilized big leaf maple.

Griz: Not a connoisseur of writing but it is a big pen that actually has a good feel.  The top is very light but you have to hold the pen high on the barrel which works out.  The really odd part is the casing is very slippery and the oil from your fingers makes it move around.  I was thinking that I can inlay a leather band where you grip the pen.

Randy: the plug is the finial from a comfort pen.  I did think about another material but it looked over done.  Also I tried rotating one of the angled cuts but I did not like the look.  I think I would make the top shorter next time.

Bonsaibill: thats why I read the forums... once I read you tip it hit me on how to do this, thanks for the posting.


----------



## Charles (Feb 6, 2006)

Very Nice!! Thanks for the pictures, I've been wanting to try these but have been leery. However, will try these soon with yours and others advice I want to give these a try.


----------



## Spike (Feb 7, 2006)

very very nice.


----------



## PenWorks (Feb 7, 2006)

Very nice pen Dan.


----------



## jdavis (Feb 7, 2006)

exceptional pen


----------



## BigRob777 (Feb 9, 2006)

Dan,
Hmmmmm, that pile of wood looks awfully familiar.[]  That is amazing work.  You blow my mind each time I see your work.  E-mail me when you get a chance.  Missed you at AAW this month.  Clem turned some stubborn chinaberry.
Rob


----------



## knottyharry (Feb 9, 2006)

Dan,
Very nice job.
Harry


----------

